# Dell Inspiron 1525 Error Code 2000-0141



## tuxford (Jan 8, 2010)

We have encounterd a problem with our Dell Inspiron 1525. The problem is when we boot the computer it goes to the Dell logo screen, followed immediately by a black screen with the following message "Internal hard disk drive not found. To resolve this issue, try to reseat the drive. No bootable devices-strike F1 to retry boot, F2 for setup utility, press F5 to run onboard diagnostics"

We have rebooted numerous times, done the all F functions and nothing works. Under F2 everything is set to factory default. Have run onboard diagnostics, everything is fine except its failure to find the hard drive. Have removed the hard drive a couple of times to reseat it to no avail.

A few months ago, we had this problem. After rebooting a couple of times, it found the hard drive and was able to start up in safe mode. Then we did a restore to the day before and everything was fine.

Just as a point of reference, the computer has not been moved for quite some time and when the problem occured it was on then went to blue screen, beeped and the problems began.

Can anyone make any suggest to help us resolve this issue. If the hard drive has failed, is there any way to retrieve the data on the drive (not as much of a priority). Thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Enter the bios, does the hard drive show up in there?



> If the hard drive has failed, is there any way to retrieve the data on the drive


Possibly, remove the drive from the PC and connect it to another PC using a USB adapter similar to this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...usb_hard_drive_adapter-_-12-119-152-_-Product

or a USB hard drive enclosure.

.


----------



## tuxford (Jan 8, 2010)

I went into the (bios?) Dell setup and it said - HDD : None. I assume that was in the bios as the HD is not responding or even running. I also ran the Dell diagnostics and that said HDD: Fail to detect, everything else passed. Is there anything else I can try?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> remove the drive from the PC and connect it to another PC using a USB adapter similar to this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-152-_-Product
> 
> or a USB hard drive enclosure.


connect it to another PC via usb and see if you can see the data on the drive.

.


----------



## Tigi (Jan 7, 2010)

i Had the same problem when my brother sat on my laptop
i had to get a new HD


----------



## tuxford (Jan 8, 2010)

So I went out, purchased a new hard drive and guess what, problem still exists. So are there any internal connections that I need to check that may be loose???


----------



## Tigi (Jan 7, 2010)

check the connection to motherboard.


----------



## Inara963 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi there, Im am suffering with the same problem with my computer as well.
I have a dell inspiron 1525, and ive tried all the same steps but it still says that 'internal hard drive disk not found'.
Am i really going to have to go and buy another hard drive, or is there something else i can do?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

> is there something else i can do?


Did you try any of the suggestions posted in this thread?

.


----------

